# In case you guys wonder



## SDLX Master

This is just a short message to say hello to my friends here at W.R. and also to let you know *[insert thread title here please]* that the main reason why I am not seen on a daily basis here anymore is because I have been hired as an OPI (Over-the-Phone Interpreter) by an international language service provider and the job is taking up most of my day. The rest of the time, I am taking on translation assignments if I can manage to deliver on time, and of course, the rest of my time is for my family.
Though I truly miss the posting frenzy here, God only knows when I will be able to do it like before, if ever. I intend to be around to post, though. I have come to get a kick out of doing it, so don't miss me so bad.
In case I can't manage to say this is in the coming days, I would like to wish you all a truly Merry Christmas and a great 2008. 
 *God bless you all*. ​


----------



## alacant

SDLX,

Missed you and glad that things are going well for you.
Happy Christmas and a Prosperous New Year. Alacant


----------



## romarsan

Querido Roger, que bueno saber de tí. La primera felicitación navideña ha sido la tuya. 
Tu celebrarás la Navidad con tu familia en bañador, por esta parte del mundo la celebraremos con abrigos y estufas.
Disfruta del verano que sé que te encanta.
Besos y asomaté por aquí cuando puedas
Rosalía


----------



## Fernita

Querido SDLX: Me alegro enormemente por tí. Pero la verdad es que también te vamos a extrañar y mucho. 
¡Muy feliz Navidad y un excelente 2008! Y muchas gracias por tu saludo.
Con todo mi cariño,
Fernita.


----------



## SDLX Master

Gracias por escribir queridas Ala, Romi y Ferni. Estoy full y bien a Dios gracias y extraño forear con todas ustedes. Bueno, este fue un quick hi. Catch ya ladies soon.
Kiss kiss


----------



## Fernita

Just in case someone says I made a mistake, I want to write it properly:

Me alegro enormemente por *ti.*
Aprovecho la oportunidad para decírtelo nuevamente.


----------



## UVA-Q

Hola SDLX, muchas felicidades por tu nuevo trabajo!!!!!  Haz comenzado maravillosamente el año!!!!! Aunque tus posts se extrañan enormemente por aquí (y llevo pocos meses dentro de este maravilloso foro!!)
Muchos abrazos y bendiciones.
Saludos


----------



## Priss

Sdlx, te felicito yo también por tu nuevo trabajo... y se te extraña mucho por acá.  A mi me has ayudado mucho en mis hilos  y siempre te lo agradeceré. 
Suerte en todo, 
Priss del pais vecino.


----------



## Tezzaluna

Hurry back.  We miss you.

TezzaMoon


----------



## Cubanboy

Hola. Llego tarde a este mensaje, pero la dicha es buena. Me alegra mucho saber de ti y que hayas comenzado bien el año. Se te extraña mucho por aquí y espero que entres cuando tengas un tiempito.

Saludos cordiales.
CB.


----------



## Fernita

Dear Master, January is about to finish and we miss you a lot!!!!!!!!
Hope you are doing great at your new job but it's high time you visited us!

Wish you all the best and hope to see you soon here!
Fernita.


----------



## SDLX Master

Well my friends, the phone for interpretation has been hung up for good, occasional interpretations come my way, but incoming translation assignments do not seem to let me live, but funny to say, I live to translate. In a nutshell, for the joy of some and for the frown of others, I am back. 

P.S. I was really looking forward for this happening.


----------



## Tampiqueña

_*¡Bienvenido Roger!*_​ 
_*Será como si nunca te hubieras ido . Este lugar se enriquece gracias a las personas con buena voluntad y espíritu de compañerismo, como es tu caso.*_

_*Espero que te sientas muy contento entre nosotros.*_

_*Un abrazo,*_
_*Beatriz*_

P.D. Lo prometido es deuda


----------



## romarsan

Feliz regreso a casa
forero pródigo 

Un abrazo
Ro​


----------



## silvia fernanda

Binvenido Roger!
Saludos
Silvia


----------



## SDLX Master

Gracias mil queridas Betty, Ro y Silvia. I'm mighty glad I'm back.


----------



## Fernita

*My dear friend, I'm so glad you are back! *

*Kisses and hugs and hope to see you very soon.*

*Fernita.*


----------



## Cubanboy

Welcome back!Regards.


----------



## UVA-Q

Welcome back!!!


----------



## Mirlo

Even if you don't believe it, I'm so glad that you are here!!!!

Saludos,


----------



## SDLX Master

Queridos Fernita, Cuban, Uva y Mirlo. Gracias por la bienvenida de vuelta y por el cariño que cada uno comparte conmigo. I do appreciate it.  
Hoy sepulté al vampiro y el avatar con el que me verán en adelante es el rostro de ironman. <he was always my fav superhero>


----------

